# Does G.M. use Takeda Airbags. 33 Million now defective



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

You can go to NHTSA's recall page, plug in your VIN and see if ypur car is included.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I believe all car manufactures use these airbags. From what I hear its the blasting caps material that is bad. When that material get moist they don't ignite. The engineers have said something to the owners of takeda but to save some money they used substandard material like a lot of companies do.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I believe the 2011-2012 cruze uses a different airbag than the 2013+. The 2013+ uses one variable speed airbag where the 2011-2012 uses two separate bags one for low speed and one for high speed crashes. Will have to check but think only the 2013+ uses the Takada air bag. Does anyone remember after GM switched to this airbag some young woman lost her eye when the airbag threw shrapnel all over the car? 

I agree with Jim Frye, find out how to check and see if your car is effected!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes, and the Cruze has a past recall on the driver's side for that. I'm not sure if the expanded recall affects us or not. Just taking a quick read, it looks like we may have to take our cars back in for the passenger side airbag.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> You can go to NHTSA's recall page, plug in your VIN and see if ypur car is included.


 I just visited the address in the article above https://vinrcl.safercar.gov/vin/ which redirected me to the Chevrolet Recall Center, the same center I have bookmarked on my computer. There is no news.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I just visited the address in the article above https://vinrcl.safercar.gov/vin/ which redirected me to the Chevrolet Recall Center, the same center I have bookmarked on my computer. There is no news.


I went to a different section where you only input year/make/model. Only 4 recalls for 2013:

Engine Block Heater Power Cord Damage (July 2014)
Driver's Front Air Bag Inflator Rupture (June 2014)
Front Right Half Shaft may Fracture (March 2014)
Front Right Half Shaft may Fracture (September 2013)

So either it's not affected or it hasn't made it's way into their system yet.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Interesting. All of the local and national news shows today have been directing folks to the NHTSA site to look up their VINs for the recall. I went to this site:

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/owners/SearchVehicles

And got this message:

*Service Temporarily Unavailable*

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.

I went to CarComplaints.com and looked at their recall page which lists today's announcement, but it says that the full list of vehicles affected by today's recall is not available yet. I suspect our news media is woefully uninformed and following its normal operation of trying to be first rather than right. 

http://www.carcomplaints.com/news/2015/takata-airbag-recalls-34-million.shtml


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yup. Wait a bit and try again.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since this was just announced today I suspect it will be a few weeks before GM identifies and publishes all the VINs their affected cars.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I believe the 2011-2012 cruze uses a different airbag than the 2013+. The 2013+ uses one variable speed airbag where the 2011-2012 uses two separate bags one for low speed and one for high speed crashes. Will have to check but think only the 2013+ uses the Takada air bag. Does anyone remember after GM switched to this airbag some young woman lost her eye when the airbag threw shrapnel all over the car?
> 
> I agree with Jim Frye, find out how to check and see if your car is effected!


Not 100% on that but the actual connections for 11/12 and 13+ are different when you pull the bags to dip or install another wheel.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't think it's Takata, but this showed up:









I've actually had my airbag light come on, and something similar to this was described to me by the dealer (my car was built October 2011).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I don't think it's Takata, but this showed up:


Lucky you. There was a recall that affected 2013-2014 that sounds like the Takeda. This recall is expanding on the origianal and may include passenger airbags.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> I don't think it's Takata, but this showed up:
> 
> View attachment 147642
> 
> ...


Hello jblackburn,

We will continue to work closely with NHTSA to share our data and test results. At GM, safety is a foundational commitment, and we put our customers at the center of everything we do. We're sorry to hear that you feel your vehicle might be affected by this recall and would be happy to check for any recalls related to your concern by using your VIN. Feel free to send us a private message containing your VIN and we'll proceed accordingly.

Thank you,

Jasmine F
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jasmine, can you let us know when GM has updated their recall database so our members can check?

Thanks,
Mike.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

This NHTSA site works. 

Recalls & Defects | National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am not having luck with the NSHTA site. 

GM site says for my car, but I expect this to change:

*Currently, there are no recalls or programs associated with your 2014 Chevrolet Cruze*


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Correct site for this Takata recall is:


https://vinrcl.safercar.gov/takata

As seen on TV.

Select the make of your vehicle, then insert your VIN.

For the Cruze, mainly the 2013/14 models, and GM has put a hold on all new Cruze sales for the 2015 models.

Ha, looking like model year 2012 is the best year for the Cruze. Repaired problems from the 2011, started to cheapen them up 2013 on up. 

This is ancient history in the automotive world.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

*oops*


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> This NHTSA site works.
> 
> Recalls & Defects | National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)


Not too good it seems? That is the same site I posted yesterday and it just bounces me back to the manufacturer site. Nick's link gives me a 404 error. However it is clear that Takata does supply G.M. with airbags:signs053:


*Please Note:* If you are checking to see if your vehicle is affected by the Takata air bag recalls, it generally takes anywhere from a few days to several weeks for automakers to gather individual VINs associated with a recall. It is important that you check back periodically as a recall on your vehicle may not show up immediately


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Correct site for this Takata recall is:
> 
> 
> https://vinrcl.safercar.gov/takata
> ...


You have been redirected to this page because NHTSA's VIN search tool may be experiencing intermittent disruption due to routine maintenance or heavy traffic to the page.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Was working this morning, this https://vinrcl.safercar.gov/takata site, but now I am also getting the 404 error. One possible reason is that 34 million people are trying to access this site at the same time. 

Why is it that several people have to get killed before they even look into things like this?

Takaka claims moisture is the problem and want to replace all the air bags first in high humidity areas first. Perhaps not very well educated, but what does moisture have to do with shrapnel flying all over the place? Sure sounds like using sub-materials.

Also call an SRS, supplemental restrain system, not worth a darn if a person is not wearing their safety belts and thrown from their vehicle. Also many people have been injured by these things when they go off unexpectedly. And no size fits all, short people tend to have broken necks because they have to sit a lot closer. In a study did 12 years ago, just as many children were killed by these things as people were saved by refusing to wear their belts. Solution, make the kids sit in the back seat. What not enough room? Buy a school bus or some other gas guzzler. 

What about rear end or side collisions? Most effective for a head on collision. Why aren't these things warranted for life? SRS module can cost you 600 bucks plus all new air bags with just a fender bender type accident. DOT has a bug on headon collisions.

Certainly not the best solution, oh and for each adult saved by these things, that weren't thrown from their vehicles because they refused to wear their belts, cost the driving public, 25 million bucks.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The New cars don't have that shrapnel exploding devices in them .
that ' s why I bought a new 1 ..plus IT goes Faster ..................


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> Takaka claims moisture is the problem and want to replace all the air bags first in high humidity areas first. Perhaps not very well educated, but what does moisture have to do with shrapnel flying all over the place?


Google and ye shall find:


> Ammonium nitrate, the propellant used in Takata’s inflators, is sensitive to moisture, according to Reuters. The moisture can cause the wafers of propellant to crumble, so that it will burn too fast when ignited. When the airbag deploys, that can trigger an explosion.


It appears the moisture makes the explosive too powerful, rupturing airbags and causing shrapnel.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> It appears the moisture makes the explosion too powerful,


Heh.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> The New cars don't have that shrapnel exploding devices in them .
> that ' s why I bought a new 1 ..plus IT goes Faster ..................


Although I found where some CRUZE models had Takata products in them, Consumer Reports is reporting:

About 33.8 million vehicles, made by 11 different automakers, have been recalled to replace frontal airbags on the driver’s side or passenger’s side, or both. The airbags, made by major parts supplier Takata, were installed in cars from model year 2002 through 2008. Some of those airbags could deploy explosively, injuring or even killing car occupants. (Look for details below on waits for replacement airbags and why other suppliers can't supply airbags.)

Everything You Need to Know About the Takata Airbag Recall - Consumer Reports News


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Consumer Report?????

How about Dr. Suess instead?

Do you like airbags and Spam?

I do not like airbags and Spam.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> Jasmine, can you let us know when GM has updated their recall database so our members can check?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike.


Hey Mike, 

Once we know more, we will be sure to assist! Our resources are able to look into individual VINs and provide the recall information associated to your VINs. We will be in touch! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The website is working a bit faster today. This is the OLD recall:



> General Motors has decided that a defect which relates to motor vehicle safety exists in certain 2013 - 2014 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles. Some of these vehicles may have a condition in which the front driver airbag inflator was built with an incorrect part that could cause the inflator to rupture during a deployment. In a crash, this may cause airbag components to separate and be propelled into the interior compartment, possibly striking occupants. Also, the airbag may not inflate.


Takata was named as the manufacturer.

That recall affected the following:

2013MY built 10/19/2012 - 05/31/2013
2014MY built 04/17/2013 - 05/28/2014

So that sounds like a slightly different problem from the moisture issue that seems to be the problem on this go-around.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

NickD said:


> Consumer Report?????
> 
> How about Dr. Suess instead?
> 
> ...


I do like Spam, I do like airbags....together I am not sure but Ill give it a go...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Spam musubi. Now you're making me hungry. (Although I prefer mine with egg and furikake.)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

How is this for a more serious issue, had to rush, couldn't finish my poem.


I do not like Consumer Reports.

For the headlines. Long story short, because of the Takata airbags. Airbags use to be politicians. 

[h=1]General Motors tells dealers to stop selling 2013, 2014 Chevrolet Cruze![/h]


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

NickD said:


> How is this for a more serious issue, had to rush, couldn't finish my poem.
> 
> 
> I do not like Consumer Reports.
> ...


 That was June of last year Nick, come on?


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> That was June of last year Nick, come on?


I don't think that's Nick replying. So far in this thread he hasn't used "Ha" in any of his posts. Nick's account has been hacked! 


- Joe


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> I don't think that's Nick replying. So far in this thread he hasn't used "Ha" in any of his posts. Nick's account has been hacked!


Ha! Talking about hacking, back in the late 80's a coworker and I were at a new job, decided to play a joke on a friend at the old place. Realized we still knew a password on a old system. Dialed in, got in, hopped the network to the other machine and left odd messages on the shop messaging system. All long before internet or even networking was common. Ha, even before most of us had PCs. We where using an old ADDS VP 60 terminal. He must have wondered where the messages were coming from.

Hacking is a lot like locking yourself out of your house. It's scary how easy it is to break in once you decide you have to.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Heard this on the news yesterday, maybe they were referring to May and June of last year with the Cruze, and I missed this.

See the worldwide count is now up to 53 million with The car brands that are affected includeToyota, Honda, Mazda, NIssan, BMW, Mercedes-Benz, Lexus, General Motors, Ford, and Chrysler. 

Not sure how things have changed over the last few years, as a manufacturer, we were responsible for every component we purchased and used in our products. And therefore had to do a lot of our own testing before specifying any product.

Find it unbelievable that none of the listed users of these airbags didn't do their own testing. See that this recall goes back as far a 2007!

That recall of last year deals with an entirely different issue.

"
[h=4]Details of the 2012 Chevy Cruze Recall[/h] On June 6, 2014, the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) issued a recall report in which the agency warned that electrical problems could prevent driver-side airbags in 2012 Chevy Cruze vehicles from properly deploying in the event of a collision.
NHTSA note that the 2012 Chevy Cruze has a shorting bar which could come in contact with the airbag terminals during a crash, preventing the airbags from inflating.
The recall affects roughly 21,000 Cruze sedans manufactured between December 7, 2011 and July 25, 2012."

Ever notice that the NHTSA only deals with AFTER THE FACT issues. And how did GM know that roughly 21,000 Cruze Sedans were affected by this recall, AFTER THE FACT? Didn't they know this before the fact?

Maybe I should post this in that ask a stupid question section.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Takata air bag recall list [UPDATE]


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just in case it turns out that Cruzen use Takata air bags, I just saw a crawler on CNN that Autokin (Takata's largest competitor) is rushing production to furnish up to 25 million replacement air bags for this recall. Don't know the validity of that, but I do know that Honda uses them in the latest generations of its vehicles.


----------



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

Toyota:
2003-2007 Toyota Corolla
2003-2007 Toyota Matrix
2003-2007 Pontiac Vibe
2002-2005 Toyota Sequoia
2003-2005 Toyota Tundra

Apparently Pontiacs are Toyotas...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ace2123 said:


> Toyota:
> 2003-2007 Toyota Corolla
> 2003-2007 Toyota Matrix
> 2003-2007 Pontiac Vibe
> ...


Yes, the Pontiac Vibe is a Toyota Matrix.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Does GM use Takata airbags?

How in the heck are we suppose to know? Anybody try calling their purchasing department? Can tell you this, a vendors list is considered very propitiatory information, takes a lot of work to find good vendors. 

Then published results, five people where killed, but how many Takata air bags did go off without killing anybody? And even could have saved lives? Does this mean that all 53 million are bad?

If I didn't learn anything over the years, live in a world way overloaded with BS. 

We supplied parts to GM, with an AC Delco name on them and their part number, ours wasn't mentioned anywhere, part of our contract with them. And our vendors list was top secret.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Regarding this future recall:

We'll have to watch but the admittedly sketchy info I've been able to dig up indicates that, as far as G.M. is concerned, the only Takata air bags that could throw metal shards were found in some G.M. vehicles produced in MY 2010 and PRIOR.

There is a updated report that will provide further clarification that will be released on Tuesday, 5/26/15 to NHTSA.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Making the false assumption that it will take over 5 minutes to replace some odd 53 million airbags. Shouldn't the plugs be pulled until this is done?

Also been driving cross handed for the last zillion years, quit this with airbags, could be killed by my own fist. 

So where is this warning sign?


----------



## jdean9717 (Apr 20, 2015)

NickD said:


> Making the false assumption that it will take over 5 minutes to replace some odd 53 million airbags. Shouldn't the plugs be pulled until this is done?
> 
> Also been driving cross handed for the last zillion years, quit this with airbags, could be killed by my own fist.
> 
> So where is this warning sign?


They can not put a warning sign for every kind of problem you could ever have in a car as there would have to be thousands of stickers everywhere warning you about some situation that might only happen to a few people. As far as unplugging the airbag that would be worse as there are still quite a few airbags in the vehicle that can save your life and unplugging one would render the sir system to not deploy any airbags. Just wait until you get your notice that they are recalling YOUR airbag as not every cruze was built with the same one then they can change it for you and you can feel better.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cessna Aircraft lost a 7 million dollar law suit for not having a label on the instrument panel stating:

DO NOT ADJUST YOUR SEAT WHILE IN FLIGHT!

This all started in the early 70's when we quit blaming God for our accidents, or more likely, stupidity. Act of God, use to be the reason. Prior to this, was paying something like 90 bucks a year for insurance. don't have to tell you our insurance rates today. But GM has themselves covered on this issue, is in your owners manual.


{WARNING
If something is between an
occupant and an airbag, the
airbag might not inflate properly
or it might force the object into
that person causing severe injury.

"WARNING 
or even death. The path of an
inflating airbag must be kept
clear. Do not put anything
between an occupant and an
airbag, and do not attach or put
anything on the steering wheel
hub or on or near any other
airbag covering.
Do not use seat accessories that
block the inflation path of a
seat-mounted side impact airbag.
Never secure anything to the roof
of a vehicle with roof-rail airbags
by routing a rope or tie‐down
through any door or window
opening. If you do, the path of an
inflating roof-rail airbag will be
blocked."

Can be assumed, this includes your own fist. Because your arms and fist also constitute anything. 

Here is something they didn't think of, hand over hand steering required by most DMV's, but they are not liable for anything they say or do.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like some Silverados and Sierras used Takata airbags. 

Chevy Silverado, GMC Sierra HD Airbag Recall | GM Authority

And some Colorados.

http://gmauthority.com/blog/2015/05...olorados-and-gmc-canyons-over-faulty-airbags/


----------



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

jdean9717 said:


> A airplane is not a vehicle and do not have the same safety regulations simple as that.


How is it not a vehicle? What is it? And I don't think that was his point. I believe he was stating that if you just use common sense then a lot of this crap wouldn't be necessary... Like a label saying don't use your hair dryer in the the shower.


----------

